
Show HN: Respresso – localization and design asset optimizer for iOS and Android - tombrm
https://respresso.io/
======
tombrm
Respresso helps mobile developers by automatically optimizing their design
assets for iOS and Android and comes with a live localization feature.

It's still in beta and all feedback is highly appreciated.

------
deca6cda37d0
What is the pricing?

~~~
tombrm
It’s a free tool

